# Different Idea?



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

As a North Dakota resident and outdoorsman, I have been doing something different to try to affect guides/outfitters bottom line. This year, I had a friend asked if I would take her son & friend hunting. She was considering one of the fee hunting organizations in the area. Her son was from North Carolina. I took them hunting at no charge!! I told them to come back anytime, just promise to call me and not a "charging guide".

What if everyone on this site extended an open arm to take some freelance NR's hunting?? No charge- just an opportunity to meet someone new and show em a good time?? Actually, I have done something similiar to this for the past 3 years. I know I don't have much impact on guides, but every little bit helps- and if we all did it- maybe there wouldn't be as much money in it for the guides to make a go of it, at least not all of them.

Create a site stating- Want to hunt North Dakota but savesome of your dignity and money- Hunt with us ND Freelancers :beer: Just a thought!


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Boy I'd bet that site would get some major traffic and you'd have everyone wanting to hunt with you. I don't know about the rest of you guy's but my weekends are already "booked up" for next season. I always seem to end up hunting with a few new people each year. It's nice to make those contacts. Nice idea if people have the time!!


----------



## David S Proffitt (Sep 13, 2002)

Maybe start with a swap hunt forum.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think I'll be adding a swap hunt forum soon. It'll be a nice addition.

Bronco,

I've been doing this for a couple years. When I lived in Washburn, I put an add at waterfowler.com for anyone who's looking into an outfitter to drop me a line. Needless to say I got over 300 emails and ended up meeting over 40 new people in the fall of 2000. Heck, that's how I met Robert Langanger and now we're friends beyond the hunting season.

Normally I hunt with about 10-20 new people each year since. And like Doug, my schedule is already locked for many weekends next year.

By living in North Dakota, I always felt that we set the standard for how down to earth we can be as individuals. No where else in my travels have strangers waved to you on the road, or talked your ear off like they do in North Dakota. I try to keep my standard at the same level, and it's payed off with dozens of new friends and hunting partners from out of state.

North Dakotan and proud of it! :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

That is a good idea - a Freelance Connection - Try to get some Publicity to counter the stuff the Guides are going to use.

I have for over 25 years met & brought some hunters along from out of state - Even after I quit guiding SOB's & got more interested in hunting ducks in more traditional ways. I had several from Chicago & Minn & even a guy from Pa. come & hunt with me. Some of the best waterfowlers I met are from out of state & learned a lot about decoying - calling & boat hunting from non residents. Plus I have helped countless non residents with Info on where to go & where to stay. etc. But in recent years I have refrained (especially online) it has really changed & hurt (the overcrowding) way too much in recent years - But I have plenty of friends & contacts that I couldn't get rid of if I wanted to  They have became life long friends.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Great idea. This year I've helped 3 groups from MN and one from Georgia.
I met them all on line on this web site and all seem to be genuinely grateful for the reports and suggestions. I hunted with a couple of great guys from Georgia who had heard they that ND had some good pheasant hunting. We had a great time and flushed many pheasants the day we hunted the state. I hope to meet more people in the future.

By the way, the idea that NRs are purchasing the waterfowl licenses when they are buying the upland license is very valid. I told these guys from GA that the might as well buy the duck stamp as it's only 25.00 more. They did and ended up hunting ducks very little. I'd say many people do this and should be a good reason to seperate the duck/pheasant licenses. If the license fees were, say for the sake of arguement, $100.00 for waterfowl, most guys that are coming to ND to hunt ducks wouldn't see much of a change. Then add another $100.00 stamp to hunt upland and keep that license unlimited as it is now. If I was a NR, I'd really think twice about buying a duck stamp if I was coming to ND to hunt upland if I had to spend another 100 bucks. At least the freelancers would.


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

This is great stuff! It is a pro-active idea to help compete with guides and outfitters. I usually spend too much time complaining about ND issues, but the truth is I have met some great friends over the last few years.

What I enjoy is the different "cultures". For example- the boys from North Carolina that came up this year for pheasant hunting stated "they had never walked so far in their lives????? I thought it was amusing cause we only walked about 2 miles. They stated they mostly hunt from tree stands- may work for deer, but not worth a darn with pheasants.

In any event- if word gets out that these NR hunters can come to town, have a great hunt and develop friendships and not have too pay for it, we could gain some support.


----------

